# lepage wood glue



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

What are your thoughts on this type of glue?Is it good or bad for a neck reset?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Worked well for me.
Use the carpenter's (yellow) glue.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Any of the wood glues will hold well. The wood will give/tear before the bond breaks. Check out "Gorilla Glue". That's what I've been using lately on my body blanks. Just that little "extra" holding power. :smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.I wont be using gorilla glue for my neck though,i would prefer to be able to take the neck off if i dont get it right.Gorilla glue seems like a good glue to use on electrics however.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't build guitars, but I use Titebond in my furniture business and
found it to be the most reliable.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

what is the curing time for gluing a neck with this glue?I've had my neck clamped for a day and a half but its been damp in my house.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Did you use the yellow glue?

On the wet coast here, I understand damp. I clamp for 24 hours.

Cheers!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

thanks gregg it should be done by now.


----------

